# Fun, Exemption & Companion Dog Shows in West Midlands?



## kimgall (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can help? I have a Hungarian Vizsla that is just 5 months old. I have never shown before and want to have a go at a local show. Can anyone advise me if there is anything around the West Midlands/Worcestershire/Herefordshire area? I would be most grateful if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Cheers

Kim


----------



## Lolepop (Aug 19, 2011)

Try this website fundogshows : 'Fun' Dog Shows 
You may have to join to get the information but I think they keep a diary of fun shows by date and location


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I own a Vizsla bitch who is now 3 years old - first dog I have ever shown. It is a learning curve showing dogs for the first time, but great fun just don't be afraid to ask questions. I started off going to ringcraft and then my first show was a small limit show - I am based on the Shropshire borders and have found Welcome to Arena Print a useful website for open and limit shows.


----------

